# 7 Weeks Old/Help appreciated please



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, im really hoping you could all offer us some advice. 
We were orginally picking up our little boy next week when he would be 8 weeks old however the woman has called to let us know we can pick him up this friday when he will be 7 weeks.
Im quite nervous about this as ive been reading on here for them to be atleast 8weeks?
Quite concerned about how his social aspects will be effected by this. 
Things to look out for?
He is weaned onto food now, so im hoping him eating wont be a problem. 
All help is really appreciated.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly he would be better off if she would keep him until 10 weeks atleast. He will learn a lot from his littermates etc and could still need to be with his mom. 

If she is really pushing you to pick him up I would make sure I have the following on hand:

A really soft snuggle toy to resemble sleeping with his littermates and mom
Nutri Cal or Honey


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

That's a shame they learn quite a lot from time spent with their mother and litter mates at this age including bite inhibition and interaction with other dogs


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you, yes it is a real shame shes pushing us to take him now. Im assuming the rest of the litter are being picked up then aswel. I think we will be doing a quick shop for him tomorrow to pick up some things, because all the other things weve ordered for him havent come yet as i was expecting more time to sort it out. 
where do i get the Mom Nutri Cal from Huly? and honey do i put that into his food? how much sorry total newbie to chi's.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

i am in the same boat and I am thinking about picking up some puppy milk to mix with her food. Not sure it's a good idea but I am hoping to get some input from people on here. She is fully weaned but I am not sure if the Fromms has the right carbs to keep her blood sugar up?


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you already picked up your little one Erin?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If it were me, I'd probably look for another breeder who keeps puppies to a minimum of 10 weeks. 7 weeks is just too young. Especially for a toy breed that is prone to hypoglycemia and also social issues.


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

He is a chi cross with jack russell will that make any difference?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Not sure in the UK where you can get the Nutrical at but you can use honey if you can't find it. You just rub it on their gums if you notice signs of hypoglycemia

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/836-article-hypoglycemia.html

I would try to get the best food out there and you might have to mix any hard kibble with water (or some use puppy milk)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I guess that I have mixed feelings about picking up young pups. We got Hope at 9 weeks and I think that was too young still.

A reputable breeder will keep the pups to 10-12 weeks so that tells a lot about the knowledge, effort, energy and commitment that the breeder has to the breed and each individual pup if they are eager to get them sold or given away.

I suppose that if a breeder is willing to surrender pups at such a young age I, personally, think that they may be better in my home where they would get better attention, medical care and nutrition than they might the last few weeks at the breeder's home.

I would get NutriCal:
PetSmart - NutriCal High-Calorie Supplement for Dogs and Cats customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings
I would also supplement with a milk formula/replacement such as this one:
Animal Naturals K9 Puppy Gold at PETCO


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is a good thread to read for both of you

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/49563-why-should-breeders-keep-puppies-12-weeks.html


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you, im really not too sure what to do now. My partner is really set on getting him and to be honest so am i, i will be around pretty much all day to care for him and check if anything is wrong. If we dont have him we lose our money but also im sure he will be given to someone else who probably knows less than i do.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are a few more threads you might want to start reading:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-training/51685-happy-dog-training-so-begins.html

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-training/32302-how-potty-train-successfully.html

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-training/37457-socializing-puppies-rule-7s.html


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> Thank you, im really not too sure what to do now. My partner is really set on getting him and to be honest so am i, i will be around pretty much all day to care for him and check if anything is wrong. If we dont have him we lose our money but also im sure he will be given to someone else who probably knows less than i do.


That is exactly what I meant in my post.

He may be better, even at such a young age, in your home than he might be if the "breeder" kept him longer. You can be certain he is not having sugar issues and often I find that we feed our babies better than some/many breeders. The fact that you will be home with him is also a definite plus.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Chrissie said:


> Thank you, im really not too sure what to do now. My partner is really set on getting him and to be honest so am i, i will be around pretty much all day to care for him and check if anything is wrong. If we dont have him we lose our money but also im sure he will be given to someone else who probably knows less than i do.


I would definately get him if she will not hold him longer as it will be good to know he is in a good home. We will all try to help you and read as much as you can from here on who what when where how. Ask questions and I know someone will try to help. 

Most important is a high grade food, soft snuggle blankies toys, and just incase Nutrical or honey. I keep them on hand even for my 1 & 2 year old chi


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you Huly they are some good threads to read  Thank you aswel JesusChick, i really think we will be able to offer him the care he needs and that he will be well looked after by us.


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

I carnt find anywhere in the UK that sells k9 Puppy Gold, only from overseas and wouldnt be here for quite awhile. Is there anything just as good over here i could get instead?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

You can buy nutrical in the UK from websites like vetuk and hyperdrug


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you Chloe ive found Nutri-cal but cannot find Animal Naturals K9 Puppy Gold over here, so need to find something similar?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Not familiar with k9 puppy gold, Yum Puppy by lintbells is the only puppy supplement I know of over here


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Any puppy milk replacement/formula would be fine. I was just showing an example of one. Not necessary that you get that one specifically.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got Bella at like 6.5 weeks I think. I thought she was 7.5 when I picked her up, not that it's any better. She had a hard time with bite inhibition and it was hard to teach her not to bite us so hard. That is the main issue she had. She was a larger pup, at 7 weeks she was 2 lbs, so we didn't have issues with blood sugar levels. We got her littermate, Izzie at 10 weeks, so they started fighting and playing together, so now Bella has no issues with bite inhibition. I was in the same boat you are in now, it was a bad breeder, (Backyard Breeder) and she was getting rid of all the other pups, so if I didn't take her, someone else would very quickly. A couple of the pups were already in their homes, including Izzie. It all worked out fine in the end, but I think it would have turned out differently and I would have a different Bella on my hands if we never got Izzie as well. 

Now that I know better, I would make sure to go with a good breeder in the first place that I knew kept pups til 12 weeks. It's fun to have them so young, but not good for them and their future... and it is not a sign of a good breeder.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for the article on hypoglycemia. I am also picking up some milk replacement today. I will be picking her up this afternoon around 4 pm here. Spending today making sure everything is ready for her  I have raised kittens before from about 3 weeks old who lost their feral mama so I think I will be fine with this pup. Good luck to you Chrissie! Your little man is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

I have found another milk replacement over here Beaphar Lactol Milk supplements for puppies, which seems to be one of the leading brands over here from what im seeing at the minute. 
The last time we went to see him was at 5 weeks old, he was the smallest one i think thats why we fell in love with him. I hope this doesnt mean he will have future problems though.
I know that the breeder i am getting our puppy from has bred other dogs before, but this was the first time they bred their female jack russell with their male chihuahua, so i dont think they have properly done their research.
Thank you Erin, same goes for you  Yes weve had to raise kittens too before as their mum abandoned them poor things. 
Fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

erinself said:


> i am in the same boat and I am thinking about picking up some puppy milk to mix with her food. Not sure it's a good idea but I am hoping to get some input from people on here. She is fully weaned but I am not sure if the Fromms has the right carbs to keep her blood sugar up?


I hope someone else comes on to say if I'm right or not, but I think it's the protein that's important in protecting against the hypo incidences. In other words, yes, you should give Nutrical in the event of hypoglyglcemia, but that should be followed quickly with a high protein meal such as their kibble if they will eat it. If they will not eat their kibble, you can loosely scramble an egg, or make a little plain chicken and rice (no salt or other seasonings and use real chicken not canned chicken), or some even feed chicken baby food. All of that is in the event they will not eat their kibble. They must have food and not just Nutrical which is basically just sugar. If they are eating their food, you should not have any hypoglycemic experiences. As far as the Fromm having what she needs, make sure it is for puppies or for all life stages and you will be fine.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

It is for puppies and I am going to pick up some milk and some nutrical as well


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

With the Fromm for puppies, the milk, and the Nutrical you sound like you should have everything totally under control!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I got my first pup at 6 weeks old...maybe we were lucky but he was fine...easy to take care of...and 99% puppy pad trained...the breeder was very good in making sure all the pups used the pads right away...And we never had a problem with him...he is 5 now and a very mellow chi...My second was 8 weeks again never had any issues..with her either..But nothing wrong with being prepared for anything should a problem arise...
Good Luck
Nancy


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

That's really good to hear nancy, that the puppies you had from younger turned out with no problems I hope we are as lucky as you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe it is down to each Chi, but my Honey is extremely hard work!  I got her at 7 weeks, was told she was 9, long story but she wasnt!

Only advice i will give - however much socialization you think is OK, double it! Triple it even! This is my main regret!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chrissie the fact that your boy has JR in him will be in his favour, he won't be as tiny at 7 weeks as a full-blood Chihuahua. The main issue is hypoglycemia, and the bigger they are the less likely this is to happen. Just make sure he eats regularly, every few hours.
Like Rachel says, get him out and about being socialised as soon as possible.
Do you have friends or family with a well-behaved, well-mannered, vaccinated dog? Visiting this dog and having him visit you will be really helpful, he can teach your puppy manners, and how to behave around other dogs. 
Take him everywhere you go. You will have to wrap him up and carry him, but expose him to as many sights, sounds and smells as possible. Just don't take him to places that are likely to have been visited by unvaccinated dogs until he has completed his own vaccinations.
Welcome to the forum, looking forward to seeing your little cutie grow up.


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you Wicked Pixie, i do plan on taking him out and inviting family round to see him too of different ages, my mum has a vaccinated jack russell, she is lovely but can get a bit too excited. i wasnt sure whether they were able to meet before ours has had all of his vaccinations? 
Thank you Rach i will try my very best to get him well socialized  
I will definately be letting everyone know how he gets on with us and of course more pictures of him too


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I got jet at 7 weeks he is 3/4 chihuahua 1/4 yorkie he was fine adjusted really well


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thats good to here too,  hopefully Bentley will settle in fine with us and be ok


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

hopefully he will be do you have any pictures?


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 21, 2013)

all the pictures i have of him are in an album on my profile  im sure we will be taking lots when we pick him up too


----------

